# small paws?



## brutus'momma (Sep 15, 2010)

A couple of people have mentioned to me that my new puppy Brutus (7 weeks old) has small paws for how big he is and for being a German Shepherd. I don't think they are small but I think maybe I'm bias so I'm gonna hand this one over to the proffesionals.... what do you guys think? does Brutus have small paws??





























(these are the best pictures of his paws I could get)

If you do think he has small paws what does this mean? will he be a small German Shepherd? Does paw size really indicated anything??? The more I think about it the more worried I get (there goes my OCD again)


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Looks normal to me!!! And paw size doesn't mean anything, its a myth that the bigger the paws as a puppy the bigger the dog as an adult. Paw size is just paw size!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Same here, looks normal. They'll grow with him and probably at some point his ears and feet will look too big for his body, probably when he's about 4-5 mos old. Everything will catch up. He's so cute- fluffy and chubby! Don't listen to anybody- check out the thread about things that annoy us, all about dumb things people say about our dogs


----------



## kms67 (Oct 7, 2010)

Would you have a link for that thread? I'd love to read it! At 8 weeks old it was "Aw, she has cute little paws. They seem small for a shepherd." Now, at 4 months, it's "She's gonna be a big dog- look at those paws!" WHATEVER!!! She'll be as big as she'll be, people!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

looks normal to me. Shasta has gone from needing to grow into her paws to needing to wait for her paws to catch up with her and back and forth since we've had her. paw size doesnt really correspond with how big your dog will be. its like trying to compare a guys shoe size or hand size with his intelligence or another part of the anatomy. Its not going to work as well as some people think it does lol.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I think his paws are fantastic  Brodys paws change sizes all the time. Sometimes they will look huge, and then he'll hit a growth spurt and they look small again lol.


----------

